# Spray Solution Rate.



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

What is the best GPA rate to get the best results? I'm not talking chemical rate but the whole solution rate, ex. 10,12,20 etc., gallons per acre. I'm going to hit the hay fields next weekend with glyphosate so this is mainly what I am interested in. Been using 20 with so, so results at best, too much water? I've been using 2 quarts glyphosate.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have always sprayed 10 gallons to the acre becuse it is easy to figure out the math. I have hade good luck with it with lots of different herbside.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I spray 20 gpa, 40 psi and 20" height--I think that gives me the best coverage, least drift hereabouts.

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

15 GPM is minimum for us. 20 if we have the patience to slow down is better. If the product is mixed throughly then the more water, the better (up to a point).

Are you using 2 quarts per acre or 2 quarts per tank?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Glyphosate works best at a low gpa, 10-12 usually. Don't forget the AMS, at least 2 lbs per acre and put it in sprayer to condition water before adding glyphosate.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I currently use 10 gallons of solution per acre....I used to use 20. I also use low drift nozzles and 30 psi spray pressure. This gives me larger droplets, very little drift, and excellent coverage. And of course surfactants and water conditioner. The psi is also suited to my gear range to allow me to cover ground as fast as I can, but safely in my terrain.

Keep an eye on the psi because that can be where the first signs of problems show.....where you have a change in pressure.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Thanks guys' all good things to ponder. I had forgot about the AMS, someone else had told me to use it, he said it kinda supercharges glyphosate. I think i'll try 10 GPA so I can speed up plus cover more acres per tank. Tim it's 2 quarts per acre.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I always spray 1 quart to the acre gly and 10 gallons water. all glyphosfate around her already has the surfactant mixed in with it so I never add any but yes if it does not already hav it mixed in it needs it.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Usually the chemical label will have it listed as to what is the recommended gpa of water to use. I'll admit I don't always read the label. glyphosate I always like to use 10gpa of water. Tordon on leafy spurge is one I like 10gpa or more for better coverage.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ranger518 said:


> I always spray 1 quart to the acre gly and 10 gallons water. all glyphosfate around her already has the surfactant mixed in with it so I never add any but yes if it does not already hav it mixed in it needs it.


I think almost all glyphosate has surfactant already added, but if you spike it with AMS, it works a lot better. AMS not only conditions the spray water, but it also kind of wakes up the plant and excites it because it is nitrogen causing the plant to absorb the glyphosate and translocate it better. Plus, AMS is cheap, cost about $.80 to $1.00 per acre.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Also, if you are needing to do a relatively large change in the volume of water per acre, look at going to a different nozzle will probably be the easiest way to accomplish that. Upping the pressure will change droplet size and distribution, and can sometimes cause as many problems as it solves.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

One follow up question, what is the max wind speed that you would spray at?


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

TJ Hendren said:


> One follow up question, what is the max wind speed that you would spray at?


It really depends on the type of nozzle you have the pressure you spray and spacing. I use tee jet AI air injection nozzles running low pressure with 18" nozzle spacing so I can spray on pretty windy days and not worry about drift.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

TJ Hendren said:


> One follow up question, what is the max wind speed that you would spray at?


It does help with low drift nozzles and lower pressure adjustment for winds, but as a rule of thumb, 10mph is frequently listed in many herbicide literatures as a maximum wind speed for application.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I used teejet AI nozzles and I have noticed over the last couple years the coverage those things give is never quite as good as regular flat fans but believe me I need to drift control where I spray Hills and houses.. 30 PSI and AI nozzles are bad news believe me believe me I learned trying to burn off heavy cover crop...... I have found it takes 38 to 40 PSI at the minimum width teejet AI nozzles and at that PSI they still do an excellent job of controlling drift should I be searching for another brand of nozzle


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://teejet.it/media/40076/user%27s%20guide%20to%20spray%20nozzles_2013_lo-res-sequential.pdf

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

endrow said:


> I used teejet AI nozzles and I have noticed over the last couple years the coverage those things give is never quite as good as regular flat fans but believe me I need to drift control where I spray Hills and houses.. 30 PSI and AI nozzles are bad news believe me believe me I learned trying to burn off heavy cover crop...... I have found it takes 38 to 40 PSI at the minimum width teejet AI nozzles and at that PSI they still do an excellent job of controlling drift should I be searching for another brand of nozzle


As far as I know tee jet AI are the best there is. They do have different types that allow for more or less flow. Around here all the chemical Research company's use the tee jet AI


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

endrow said:


> I used teejet AI nozzles and I have noticed over the last couple years the coverage those things give is never quite as good as regular flat fans but believe me I need to drift control where I spray Hills and houses.. 30 PSI and AI nozzles are bad news believe me believe me I learned trying to burn off heavy cover crop...... I have found it takes 38 to 40 PSI at the minimum width teejet AI nozzles and at that PSI they still do an excellent job of controlling drift should I be searching for another brand of nozzle


My chemical dealer told me to quit using the AI's and go back to old school XR flat fans. Not getting good enough coverage for cover crops or water hemp. I just load up on drift retardant when the wind blows too hard. I try not to spray with wind over 12 mph, just depends on wind direction and sensitive crops in the area. Have a few places I can spray with 20 mph winds and will not hurt anything.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

What is this "AMS" y'all speak of ??


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

SCtrailrider said:


> What is this "AMS" y'all speak of ??


Ammonium sulfate. 21% N and 24% S. Sprayer ready dry flow able runs about $0.20 lb in 50 lb bags. A lot of chemical companies offer in a liquid form with extra surfactants for a little more money. Add to sprayer first to lower pH of water and condition it for glyphosate..


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I will check with Helena chem next time I'm by their.. Thanks


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

What I do is a little different then spraying felids but I do that on occasion. No better company then Teejet have helped me many times, always willing to offer advice but I had to get away from plastic nozzles, they just wear out to fast. I use Boominator boomless and have a relatively course droplet size, all stainless steel, my normal swath is 12ft but can go up to 36 but with effective overlap I cover 30ft, my largest site is probably 6 acres. Waterhemp sucks, nothing to the plant but stems and seeds but is one reason I'm considering going to 20gpa, means I got to cut my speed in half from 10mph to 5. Bottom line to any of this is stay within label requirements especially if your using dicamda. As for the afore mentioned waterhemp I'm almost convinced the only way to kill it is pre-emergent.


----------

